# Downhill in Hamburg und Umgebung



## stileto (10. April 2005)

Hallo erstmal . 
Ich habe da mal eine Frage an ein Paar Hamburger oder welche aus der Umgebung ? Wo muß man hinfahren um mal richtig  Bergab zu düssen ohne gleich eine Weltreise zu machen. Ich kenne da nur die Harburger Berge , aber das vergessen wir mal gleich wieder , das ist mir nicht hoch genug . Würde mich über ein Paar anregungen freuen . Habe nähmlich gerade 2 Wochen Urlaub .Kann aber nur mit dem zug habe leider kein Auto .


----------



## Knuut (10. April 2005)

Hallo Tach auch,
bin aus dem Alten Land und habe ähnliche Probleme. Vielleicht, sollte man sich zusammen tun und mal gemeinsam suchen. Bin auch gerne bereit mal ein paar Kilometer zu investieren. Auto und Fahrradgepäckträger   sind vorhanden.

Vielleicht wäre Willingen oder Harz mal wa fürn Wochenende

Greetz Knuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stileto (10. April 2005)

Das hört sich ja gut an, aber erwarte nicht zuviel von mir ich bin erst dabei in die richtung Downhill zu investieren . 

Suche noch einen anständigen Rahmen und Protectoren und einen anständigen Helm bräuchte ich auch noch.An Rahmen dachte ich da so an santa cruize oder kona ich glaube da kann ich nichts falsch machen. Die sind aber leider ein bischen teuer also muß ich noch ein Paar Monate warten was das angeht.

Ansonsten steht einem wochenende nichts im weg.
Würde mich sogar freuen.Bin für spontane aktionen immer zu haben.


----------



## Knuut (10. April 2005)

Da bin ich nochmal,
mit was fürm Untersatz, biste den jetzt unterwegs. Und wieviel willste denn in deine Maschine investieren ??
Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar Tips geben.
Kannst ja mal auf meinen EMail Account antworten, dann können wir ja mal Adressen und Telefonnummern tauscehn

[email protected]


----------



## Michel.M. (10. April 2005)

HEYYYYYy Knuut Wir waren diese Wochende in HARBUR ( Truppenübungsplatz ) and more. Wiesop hast dich nicht gemeldet hätten dich gerne dabei gehabt


----------



## stileto (10. April 2005)

@knuut
Habe dir eine E-mail geschickt.

Im moment fahre ich ein bulls hardtail
poliert,ritchey z-max mäntel ,mavic felgen habe aber
auch noch zac felgen welche besser sind weiß ich nicht
komplete Xt austatung sr suntour federgabel und kurbel
und selle italia flite satel etc. und du ? 

Ich dachte da so an ca.500 für einen rahmen wenn ich jetzt noch eine ordentliche gabel dazu ...... wer weiß so für 200 vieleich .
Ich sage ja sehr teuer der spaß .Aber umso länger ich damit warte umso mehr kann ich natürlich ausgeben.


----------



## dhbrigade (10. April 2005)

@RoRaCo: Ich denke, dass du mit deiner bisherigen Ausrüstung in den Harburger Bergen ganz gut aufgehoben bist. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Bike, solltest du nicht ohne vernünftige Schutzausrüstung auf eine richtige Strecke gehen.

Wenn du für wenig Geld ein ausreichendes Bike suchst, dann würde ich für den Anfang ein gebrauchtes empfehlen, Dank eBay sind die Preise für Gebrauchträder absolut im Keller- Bsp. Orange 222 komplett für 2000,-.

Wenn es unbedingt neu sein muss, dann kannst du mal auf www.racebike.cz vorbeischauen. Der Monster DH kostet hier in Dtl. ohne Dämpfer 870 Euro und geht sehr gut. Nach BeOne WC, Giant Team DH und Orange 222 soll es bei mir dieses Jahr auch ein Monster DH sein. 
In der Boxxer Race findest du auch mit schmalen Geldbeutel eine ausreichende Gabel.

MfG Christian.


----------



## stileto (10. April 2005)

Aalso das orange 222 sieht ja mal richtig geil aus aber das monster find ich nicht so doll , dann würde ich doch lieber ein santa cruz oder kona nehmen wollen,oder oder oder .

Es giebt so viele geile Bikes .


----------



## Michel.M. (10. April 2005)

Um nochma zu deiner Frage zu kommen in der Hamburger Haake kannste DH fahren


----------



## stileto (10. April 2005)

Was ist das und wo soll das denn sein ? Das sagt mir ja garnichts, ich werde mal googeln . 

Danke .


----------



## Michel.M. (10. April 2005)

Harburger Berge. daneben Hamburger Haake daneben is die Heide und der Truppenübungsplatz.
Alles nebeneinander
Guck im sstadtplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stileto (10. April 2005)

Vielen Dank


----------



## djinges (11. April 2005)

Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch wieder mit wachsender Begeisterung in der Haake unterwegs.  Wenn Du Dein altes Bike nochmal ausfahren möchtest, kannst ja mal eine pm an mich schicken und eine Tour mitkommen.


----------



## bodo bagger (11. April 2005)

bad malente (plön) dh strecke north short cup ca. 1min fahrzeit.
streetzer berg noch im bau

alles bissel zu fahren ist aber nahbereich hh. bei interesse pn


----------



## Technokrat (13. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs, 

in der Umgebung von Harburg kann man richtig Gut berg abfahren. Es gib einige Sachen, die man nicht so einfach findet. Die erste klassiche Abfahrt, ist die vom Rotstein runter. Wer da auf seinem Tacho ne 60 hat, ist schon gut dabei. In dem ganzen Gebiet rund um den Rotstein gibt es ne Menge Abfahrten, die schnell gefahren anspruchsvoll sind. Allerdings keine mehr als 20-30 Sek. Aber Spaßhaben kann man sehr gut. 

In der Harburger Haake (Um die Abfahrt Heimfeld) hat es sogar mal zwei DH-Strecken geben auf denen auch die Rennserie Freefallallicat ausgetragen wurde. 

Die eine Strecke hatte ein Fahrzeit von ca. 50 Sek (Siegerzeit) und war gesprickt mit fetten Sprüngen (Sogar über einen Bombentrichter von 6 M.), Steilkurven Wurzel usw..
Die war wirklich anspruchvoll. Sie ist aber von irgendjemand ( man vermutet der Förster ) platt gemacht worden.  Schade da hatte man ne Menge Spaß. 

Wünsch euch ne schöne Zeit in Harburg. 

Der Technokrat


----------



## Lolli (14. April 2005)

gibt es in HH und umgebung eigentlich überhaupt 4crossstrecken die legal sind speziell in den habes un umgbeung =?

lorenz


----------



## funkfuchs (29. Dezember 2009)

moin,
bin neu-hamburger aus garmisch und suche jemand der lust auf ne DH-tour hat. bin ewiger MTBer, im DH jedoch absoluter rookie. besitze aba eine große lernfähigkeit, brauche also keinen "aufpasser", keine angst  

wenn also jemand ne mittelschwere tour plant und noch nen mitfahrer will... HIER!!! 

bin, aufgrund silvester und so ab 3. wieder im lande...

ride on 

-luca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (4. Januar 2010)

falscher thread! dieser ist tot. besuche uns hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6703233#post6703233


----------



## fiddel (13. Januar 2010)

moin jungs  in malente ist ein dh malente ist bei plön und ich weiß von einigen haburgers das sie auch dort anzutreffen sind...

schaut hier im forum ...heute in malente...

grüße


----------



## neubicolt (15. Januar 2010)

funkfuchs schrieb:


> moin,
> bin neu-hamburger aus garmisch und suche jemand der lust auf ne DH-tour hat. bin ewiger MTBer, im DH jedoch absoluter rookie. besitze aba eine große lernfähigkeit, brauche also keinen "aufpasser", keine angst
> 
> wenn also jemand ne mittelschwere tour plant und noch nen mitfahrer will... HIER!!!
> ...



Moinsen,

erzähl ma nen bissi was von dir. Ich bin mit meinem SX-Trail oft in Winterberg und Willingen unterwegs. Aber alles FR, also Trails schredden. Ich such noch ne Begleitung für ne Woche Saalbach/Leogang/Wildkogel im Juli mit Anschluss zum Freeride-Festival in Saalbach. Man kann ja ma ne Ausfahrt machen wenn du Bock hast...meld dich.

See ya


----------



## Michal (9. Juni 2010)

hallo leute hab endlich mein fahrrad un würd gern mit jmd bissien im hamburg rum fahren hat jemmand ne idee?

Grüß euch


----------

